# Igf lr3, igf des, peg mgf with rips bridge



## cranium85 (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay so I have a bottle of ml igf lr3, I just order some igf des from osta gain and some pet macho growth factor . Now ass soon as a wrap up this cycle in like three weeks, half way thru my pct or towards the end of my pct I'm going to start the igf long post work out along side my rips.

This is what I'm thinking. I'm gonna go with the igf lr3 and the rips, the once that gram of igf is gone I'm gonna start with the des and the rips. The. I'm going to go with the mgf and do spot injections.

Now should I be doing I'M spot injections with all three peptides? Is once question I have

My second question I have is after I run the igf lr3, I might do the igf des along with the peg mgf. And once the des is gone order some more mgf and just continue doing mgf until I start my next cycle. 

Do you brothers think this is a good idea. I'm new to peptides , remember I'm going to be on rips throughout this entire bridge and my whole next cycle.
Any advice much appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2012)

lr3 go sub q.  travels threw the whole body in minutes. PEG MGF is said to do the same but id still go IM, bi lat with it.  Its very very hard to judge the gains from MGF.  or even LR3 for that matter.

DES for sure go bi lat.  pre or post WO would be the question.  but i guess your dosing will also have to do with when you ll be using the rips.  if its post WO id do the DES pre.  I would use the LR3 on the next day after yor train in the AM.


So ex.

des 50mcg pec/pec pre WO
train
rips post
MGF post

or

rips pre
train
MGF post

next day AM, LR3.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice bro. I have been doing my rips in the morning when I wake up. I was going to use the des and the igf lr3 one at s time. Like try out the lr3 with the mgf first , then do the des with the mgf after I'm done with the lr3.

Do u think I should be doing the rips pre or post workout instead of right in the morning? I usually work out in the afternoon.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

another idea would be rips right when you wake up.  DES pre WO, mgf post WO.  LR3 next day AM after rips.


----------

